# Different Styles of Karate



## IvanTheBrick (May 9, 2018)

I have recently been looking into joining Shotokan Karate and I have previous experience with Shito Ryu Karate. However, what are the differences between styles of Karate? Do they have different strikes, techiniques, grading systems?


----------



## Buka (May 9, 2018)

I'm not sure how either has changed over the years, but as I remember training with and fighting against both kinds of guys, Shotokan had wider stances, Shito-ryu guys stood up taller.

And Shotokan guys, at least the way I always remembered them, used to punch a hole right through you - and give the finger to the guy behind you. 

I spent years boxing, with world class boxers, and I _love_ boxing. But Shotokan guys of years ago hit the body harder than I've ever felt in boxing. I still wince thinking about it.

Not sure of either's ranking system.


----------



## Headhunter (May 10, 2018)

Pretty much all of the above


----------



## IvanTheBrick (May 10, 2018)

Buka said:


> I'm not sure how either has changed over the years, but as I remember training with and fighting against both kinds of guys, Shotokan had wider stances, Shito-ryu guys stood up taller.
> 
> And Shotokan guys, at least the way I always remembered them, used to punch a hole right through you - and give the finger to the guy behind you.
> 
> ...


Can you by any chance remember the hip movement of the Shotokan fighters? And whether they curled their hands in a specific manner? And did they use knife hands and leg sweeps? Were their kicks reminiscient of those in Savate? Sorry of the onsalught of questions, just need to know.


----------



## Tez3 (May 11, 2018)

IvanTheBrick said:


> Can you by any chance remember the hip movement of the Shotokan fighters? And whether they curled their hands in a specific manner? And did they use knife hands and leg sweeps? Were their kicks reminiscient of those in Savate? Sorry of the onsalught of questions, just need to know.




I do Wado Ryu, very similar to Shotokan for historical reasons, the stances are not so deep or long but the strikes and kicks are the same. Yes there's knife hands and sweeps, not sure what you mean by hands curled in any specific way, to do what?
The best thing would be to look at videos of Shotokan.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 11, 2018)

IvanTheBrick said:


> Can you by any chance remember the hip movement of the Shotokan fighters? And whether they curled their hands in a specific manner? And did they use knife hands and leg sweeps? Were their kicks reminiscient of those in Savate? Sorry of the onsalught of questions, just need to know.


I think things like the hip movement cannot be described well in the medium of internet discussion forum.  A superficial description may be possible, but to understand it on any level at all requires some hands-on instruction and some real practice time.  Otherwise it will just be a vague and foggy notion floating around in your head.  You are aware that they do it, but not how it’s done.


----------



## Hanshi (May 31, 2018)

I've studied several styles beginning with isshinryu.  While formal stances are often wide ad deep in shotokan, in actual practice shotokan and the others are mostly natural in actual use, not play sparring.


----------

